# powell rods



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm posting this here because I figure tournament guys use these more than the casual fisherman. Anyhow I would not recommend these rods based on my current situation with Powell. Bought the rod two months ago. Fishing Berlin last month I set the hook on a 1.25 lb whopper and CRACK, it breaks in half. O.K. its warrantied. Powell wants me to send $40 and insure it (another $40). I get it in the mail and after not hearing anything for weeks I call them.... out of stock!!. I MIGHT get my rod back the middle of August IF they get any in stock. The guy I talked to couldnt have cared less if I ever see it again. Just something to consider if your thinking about buy a Powell


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I have 14 Powell rods, issues with two in four years and they were both replaced with other rods off the shelf per Powell.

Buy them local from a reputable dealer and you shouldn't have any trouble.
Without a doubt the best stick on the market for the money!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I've got around 15 Powells and like Cullin, have never had a problem with getting them replaced, but on occassion they might take a bit of time getting back out to you. I know a few weeks ago one of the head guys there was out of town fishing, so things were getting a bit backed up. Powell isn't a huge company, and this explains how they handle their stock of rods. 

Fin Feather and Fur deals Powells, and they might be able to help you get a replacement sooner


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I bought it at Fin, fur and feather I'll give them a call. Thanks again


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

cedar1 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I bought it at Fin, fur and feather I'll give them a call. Thanks again


I get all mine at Land Big Fish in Akron. Marty is the guy to talk to there. He'll actually call Powell while your there and ok your replacement if they have the same or similar rod on the rack.

Rodmakers Shoppe in Strongsville also carries Powell last I checked.


----------

